# Help Needed! Programming / Scripting



## MES81 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I guess you could call me a novis, I have not been doing much programming / scripting. I use Keepass to run lots of scripts fo daily tasks that are repetitive, most of the scripts I have written for Keepass are about 2000 words / inputs long.

Most of my scripts are the same apart from changes to names and dates etc that I have to have a separate script for each one and that can be a right pain. I am looking to create my own script so I have a popup window with dropdown menus to choose different names, dates & times etc.

So may question to you lovely people would be - What is the best code to write in to complete this task and what would be the easiest to learn.

Any help would be much appreciated, I hope what I have written makes sense 

Regards, Mark


----------

